# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Jibo, social robot, Jibo, Inc., Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Inventor - Cynthia Breazeal

Manufacturer - Jibo, Inc.

"JIBO, The World's First Family Robot." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Meet Jibo, a Social Robot for the Home 

Published on Jul 16, 2014




> MIT roboticist Cynthia Breazeal introduces her latest creation, Jibo, a social robot for the home that is now available for pre-order. 
> Learn more:
> "Cynthia Breazeal Unveils Jibo, a Social Robot for the Home"
> 
> by Erico Guizzo
> July 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Jibo, the cute social robot that knows the family"

by Hal Hodson
July 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Jibo Robot Wants to Live in Your Home

Published on Jul 16, 2014




> Would you ever live with a robot? We met Dr. Cynthia Breazeal, creator of the yet-to-be-released social robot Jibo, and asked her about embodied cognition, tactile response, and why we need robots.

----------


## Airicist

JIBO: The World's First Family Robot 

 Published on Jul 16, 2014




> Hey guys! Today I talk about JIBO, what many are calling the world's first family robot. With the capability to tell stories, help with chores, e-mail and voice message, take pictures, and much more, JIBO already shows a ton of promise. Whether or not you want a family robot tending to your every need, respect JIBO for what it is, because social robotics is a burgeoning technology that we should all give heed to.

----------


## Airicist

Take Pictures and Messages with Jibo the First Family Robot 

 Published on Jul 17, 2014




> Jibo is a social robot designed to help the family stay connected in the home. He recognizes faces and voice and can help deliver messages to family members as they come and go, take photos, and even order you takeout.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Could Jibo Developer Cynthia Breazeal Be The Steve Wozniak Of Robots?"

by Ryan Calo
July 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Move over Wall-E, there’s a new robot in town 

Published on Aug 13, 2014




> Jibo, a new robot developed by researchers from MIT's Media Lab, can see, hear, speak and complete a variety of tasks around your house. He's not making cappuccino's yet, but the robot's open platform design gives developers the ability to teach this bot all kinds of new tricks. Sharon Reich has more.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Jibo the companion robot will start shipping in October"

by Brittany A. Roston
April 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing Jibo with Annabelle

Published on Oct 20, 2017




> My robot friend Annabelle and I unbox a new Jibo! Cynthia Breazeal has created something wonderful!

----------


## Airicist

Jibo robot wants to be your family's best friend

Published on Oct 25, 2017




> A smart home assistant with swiveling hips, Jibo is more charming than Alexa or Siri. But he still has much to learn.


"Jibo the family pet robot is cuter than Alexa but less useful"
It's a $900 smart assistant robot that doesn't play music. (Yet.)

by Bridget Carey
October 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Jibo robot review

Published on Nov 10, 2017




> Jibo is an $899 social robot designed as a companion, not an assistant.


"Jibo review: Jibo wants to be your friend and nothing more"

by Molly Price
November 10, 2017

----------


## Airicist

TERRIBLE $900 Party Trick – Jibo Review

Published on Dec 27, 2017




> Jibo... it was foretold to be so great, but in reality... Well, it's a Jibo. Let's get into exactly what that means.

----------

